# Standardfreigaben deaktivieren



## funnytommy (9. Januar 2006)

Hallo!!

Ich hab ein kleines Problem mit den Standardfreigaben von Windows!!
Ich will nicht das die $-Freigaben aktiviert sind aber immer wennn ich neustarte sind sie wieder da! Ist es möglich die Standardfreigaben permanent zu deaktiveren
Achja, ich verwende die erweiterte Datei- und Ordnerfreigabe!!

mfg tom


----------



## PhoenixDH (9. Januar 2006)

Ja, das ganze geht, aber nur über die Microsoft Management Konsole (mmc):

Dazu Start -> Ausführen -> mmc eintippen
Dann Datei Snap-In hinzufügen
In dem Fenster unten auf Hinzufügen
Dann Freigegebene Ordner auswählen

Dann bekommste ne Übersicht über die Ordner und kannst die Freigaben permanent löschen !


----------



## funnytommy (10. Januar 2006)

Danke für den Tipp! Ich hoff einmal dass das jetzt so passt und ich nicht wieder unangenehm überrascht werde....nämlich mit $-Freigaben!! 

mfg funnytommy


----------

